# Thermalright HR 03 GTX



## XFX_GTX280_XT (4. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

seit einigen Wochen schon hat Thermalright auf seiner Homepage

HR-03 GT VGA Cooler Compatibility

den HR 03 GTX für die GTX 260/280 gelistet, hat schon jemand Info´s, wann dieser Kühler in Deutschland erscheint, die Wärmentwicklung der GTX 280 hält sich zwar in Grenzen, allerdings ist der Lüfter sehr nervig, wenn er voll aufdreht, vor allem, wenn man wie ich zuvor eine 8800 GTX OC von MSI mit dem HR 03 Plus & Noctua 92mm-Lüfter hatte, die praktisch unhörbar war, egal ob Last oder Idle.

Thanks für Info´s, Greetz aus Benztown


----------



## moddingfreaX (4. August 2008)

So, einfach mal ne Anfrage geschickt und reltiv schnell eine Antwort bekommen.
Der Kühler soll laut Thermalright Anfang August in den deutschen Handel kommen!

P.s.: du hast im Link GT anstatt GTX stehen!


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (4. August 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> P.s.: du hast im Link GT anstatt GTX stehen!


 
Ja, sorry, ich hab keinen anderen gefunden auf der TR-Homepage, shame on me 

Vielen Dank für die Info, dann müsste das Teil ja in den nächsten Tagen bei diversen Onlinehändlern auftauchen, ich freu mich drauf.

Greetz


----------



## SilentKilla (4. August 2008)

Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-news/20885-alternativer-kuehler-fuer-nv-gtx-280-a.html


----------



## y33H@ (4. August 2008)

Ist doch bekannt  Wobei ich da kaum Hoffnungen sehe, wenn die den HR-03GT mit ner GTX 2x0 kompatiblen Montageplatte erweitern, ist es mit silent kühlen nicht weit her. Da wird schon eine 88Ultra zu heiß.

cYa


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (5. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Ist doch bekannt  Wobei ich da kaum Hoffnungen sehe, wenn die den HR-03GT mit ner GTX 2x0 kompatiblen Montageplatte erweitern, ist es mit silent kühlen nicht weit her. Da wird schon eine 88Ultra zu heiß.
> 
> cYa


 
Also meine ausgemusterte 8800 GTX OC von MSI (lüppt auf Ultra-Level und nach weiterm OC sogar schneller) war unter Last mit dem HR03-Plus nie heisser als 65°C, verglichen mit dem Standardkühler sind das Welten.

Ich hatte den Noctua-Fan drauf 92mm mit 1200 U/min und das Teil war absolut silent, die selbe Kombi stelle ich mir auch für die GTX 280 vor, gegenüber den 4,1 Sone des Standardkühlers ist glaub ich alles "silent"


Greetz


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (5. August 2008)

Also meine GTX wird auch net zu heiß, selbst mit Lüfter auf 7V.....und das is dann wirklich leise


----------



## y33H@ (5. August 2008)

*@ XFX_GTX280_XT*

Bei mit auf der Ultra mit OC sitzt ein HR-03 Plus samt einem Blacknoise XL1 @ 450rpm. Das ist praktisch lautlos und köchelt bei 105° in 3D^^

cYa


----------



## dune (23. August 2008)

Immerhin als Preview ist der GTX jetzt schon mal auf der Thermalright-Homepage zu sehen.
Dürfte bei dem ganzen Zubehör wahrscheinlich noch mal ein paar Euro teurer werden als der HR-03 GT.

Thermalright HP - HR-03 GTX Preview

Auf der deutschen Seite ist leider nach wie vor nichts zu sehen.


----------



## y33H@ (23. August 2008)

82 °C load bei der GTX 280 stock?! Da müssen die aber n super Exemplar haben ... G200b und HR-03 GTX - ich komme 

cYa


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (23. August 2008)

Dito ^^


----------



## dune (26. August 2008)

> Hallo Herr *****,
> 
> Der HR-03 GTX wird etwa ende September bei uns verfügbar sein.
> 
> ...



Zum Preis haben sie sich natürlich nicht geäußert


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. August 2008)

Ist auch derzeit noch nicht bekannt, denke aber er wird so viel kosten wie der HR 03 GT am Verkaufsstart!

*Ja.... 1000 Posts!!!*


----------



## Shibi (28. August 2008)

> Ist auch derzeit noch nicht bekannt, denke aber er wird so viel kosten wie der HR 03 GT am Verkaufsstart!


Wenn du Glück hast sogar nur soviel wie der HR 03 GT jetzt kostet.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## dune (7. September 2008)

Bei thermalright.de/pc-cooling.de wird der GTX als lieferbar angegeben:
Thermalright HR-03 GTX Heatsink

Kostenpunkt 46,90 €

Bin ja mal auf die Leistung gespannt.


----------



## SilentKilla (7. September 2008)

Der sieht genauso aus und hat genauso viel Heatpipes wie mein HR-03 Plus

Eigentlich brauch ich nur diese Platte zum Anschrauben und ich kann den HR-03 Plus auf der GTX 280 nutzen. Dann müssen nur paar Speicherkühler und der Kühler für den NVIO2 Chip extra gekauft werden.


----------



## dune (7. September 2008)

Wird wohl auch so sein. Laut Thermalright.com sind die Maße und das Gewicht exakt das gleiche.


----------



## y33H@ (8. September 2008)

HR-03GT = HR-03 Plus = HR-03 GTX

Einzig Zubehör und Montagematerial unterscheiden sich meines Wissens.

cYa


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (9. September 2008)

Hi zusammen,

schaut mal, was mir PC-Cooling soeben geschrieben hat, also Vorsicht:

Sie haben bei uns einen Thermalright HR-03 GTX erworben.

Wie wir soeben von Thermalright erfahren haben, kann es bei einigen
Konfigurationen mit diesem Kühler möglicher Weise (!!) zu Problemen kommen.

Da Thermalright dieses Problem momentan genauer untersucht und wir
noch nicht genau wissen wann es zu Problemen kommen kann, haben wir
vorsorglich den Vertrieb dieses Kühlers eingestellt.
Wir möchten Sie bitten diesen Kühler nicht zu verwenden bis wir nähere
Informationen haben ! Sollten Sie so lange nicht warten wollen oder
können, schicken Sie uns den Kühler wie im Link beschrieben bitte
zur Gutschrift zurück:
Natürlich übernehmen wir in diesem Fall die Kosten für die
Rücksendung.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten und bitten um Ihr
Verständnis. Wir werden Sie schnellstmöglich über Neuigkeiten
informieren und Ihnen eine Lösung des Problems präsentieren können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

PC-Cooling GmbH
Eichenallee 3
D-24589 Nortorf


----------



## dune (9. September 2008)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was das für ein Problem ist und wie die Lösung aussieht.


----------



## Shibi (9. September 2008)

Bin auch gespannt was es für ein Problem ist. Da sie den Kühler aber nicht direkt zurückgerufen haben ist es nichts fatales. Vermutlich nur ein Kompabilitätsproblem zu betimmten Grafikkarten oder so.


----------



## y33H@ (9. September 2008)

Das Ding passt nur auf die GTX 2x0  Ich habe die gleiche Mail bekommen ... na mal schauen ...

cYa


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. September 2008)

Ungewöhnlich für einen Hersteller wie Termalright...

Bin auch mal gespannt da ich mir zum Geb. eine GTX 260 schenken will und mir der Original Kühler/Lüfter zu Laut ist.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (9. September 2008)

Ungewöhnlich? Die gleiche ******** is denen auch damals bei den G80 Karten passiert. Wo der Kühler plötzlich auf keine 8800GTS passen wollte.

Würd mich auch interessieren wieso es aber diesmal net geht. GTX260 is ja fast gleich wie GTX280. Passen muss er also. Und den Rest hätte man doch bei den Tests dort herausfinden müssen oO


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (10. September 2008)

So, da haben wir die Antwort, was faul ist mit dem HR-03 GTX:

Wir bedauern, Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass einige der neuen Thermalright HR-03 GTX Kühler für 
Nvidia GTX 260/280 VGA-Karten fehlerhaft sind. Die Kühler entsprechen nicht der Spezifikation des 
Herstellers.

Thermalright hat  die Kühler offiziell zurückgerufen – aus diesem Grund raten wir Ihnen ausdrücklich 
von der Verwendung des HR-03 GTX ab und bitten Sie, den von uns gelieferten Kühler an uns zurückzusenden.

Wir liefern Ihnen wahlweise Ersatz in Form eines fehlerfreien Exemplares oder erstatten Ihnenumgehned  
den Kaufpreis des Kühlers. Bitte beachten Sie, dass für eine Ersatzlieferung mit einer Lieferzeit von 
mindestens 3 - 4 Wochen gerechnet werden muss.

Bitte nutzen Sie für Ihre Rücksendung unseren kostenfreien Retourenservice und verwenden Sie unser 
Begleitschreiben. Bitte teilen sie uns mit, ob Sie einen Austausch des Kühlers oder die Erstatttung 
des Kaufpreises wünschen.

Wir möchten uns bei Ihnen auch im Namen des Herstellers in aller Form für die Umstände entschuldigen 
und bitten um Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

PC-Cooling GmbH
Eichenallee 3
D-24589 Nortorf


----------



## Shibi (10. September 2008)

Hmm, dann musst du ihn wohl zurückschicken. Ist wohl doch ein Produktionsfehler. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## dune (1. Oktober 2008)

Hab' gerade 'ne Mail erhalten, in der steht, dass sich die Neulieferung wohl um noch vier Wochen verzögert, mit anderen Worten: Ersatz ist ab November verfügbar


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (2. Oktober 2008)

Hier die ganze mail, so langsam nervt´s...

Sehr geehrte Kunden und Interessenten,

wir müssen uns zunächst für die lange Wartezeit bezüglich neuer
Informationen zum HR-03 GTX entschuldigen, leider hat die
Fehleranalyse beim Hersteller doch länger als erwartet benötigt.

Thermalright hat uns erst kürzlich informiert, dass mit einer
Lieferung fehlerfreier HR-03 GTX erst in ca. 3-4 Wochen ab dem
heutigen Tage zu rechnen ist.

Anders als ursprünglich von einigen vermutet, betrifft der "Fehler"
nicht nur das Blech zur Kühlung der Spannungswandler sondern in
einigen Fällen auch den Kühler selbst. Daher werden wir alle
Kühler an Thermalright zurücksenden.

Sollten Sie von Ihrem Kaufvertrag zurücktreten und nicht weiter auf
Ersatz warten wollen, bitten wir um Nachricht - wir erstatten Ihnen
(sofern Sie den Kühler schon bezahlt haben) selbstverständlich
den vollen Kaufpreis.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. Oktober 2008)

Hei ho 

Endlich mal ne gute news aus dem Hause Thermalright betreffend den HR-03 GTX:

> Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Lieferzeit der Kühler in etwa im Plan
> ist. Wir das überarbeitete Modell also in der ersten Novemberhälfte
> versenden können.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Robert Michel
   PC-Cooling


----------



## Shibi (20. Oktober 2008)

Der ist immernochnicht da? oO
Seit wann hast du den denn jetzt schon bestellt?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. Oktober 2008)

@Shibi: Bestellt? LOLOLOL, bestellt ist gut, der Kühler ist seit bald 8 Wochen auch *bezahlt*, was ich persönlich viel ärgerlicher finde...

Ich war ja schon drauf und dran, den hier zu bringen


Schaun´ mer mal, was TR als Goodie mit ins Packerl reinsteckt, so ein
netter NB-Cooler fürs MoBo wäre doch recht fein und angemessen

Möge er nunmehr in Kürze hier eintreffen und wenn ich gute Laune hab, gibts ein Tagebuch und nen Bilderthread vom Umbau, falls mir keiner zuvor kommt

Greetz


----------



## Shibi (20. Oktober 2008)

Naja bestellt und bezahlt ist bei mir fast das selbe, das liegt bei mir immer höchstens 3 Minuten aueinander. 

Andererseits sein Geld auszugeben und 8 wochen nichts davon zu haben ist schon blöd. verlang von ihnen einen Ausgleich, hättest du das Geld angelegt für 5% Zinsen hätteste jetzt viel mehr. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## dune (6. November 2008)

1 1/2 Wochen noch und dann ist die "erste Novemberhälfte" auch schon wieder rum. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob der Kühler dann tatsächlich auf meinem Schreibtisch steht


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. November 2008)

dann poste ma ein paar nette Fotos genau wie du XFX GTX280 XT, falls dein Kühler überhauptnoch kommt


----------



## y33H@ (6. November 2008)

Mal sehen, was zuerst kommt - HR-03 GTX oder GTX 290. Am besten gleichzeitig, dann habe ich einen Grund mein Geld mal abseits von Bier und Frauen zu verprassen 

cYa


----------



## dune (16. November 2008)

Durch einen anderen Thread darauf aufmerksam geworden, dass der HR-03 GTX nun wieder auf thermalright.com gelistet ist, habe ich mir die Vorschau noch mal angeguckt.
Es hat sich ein bisschen was geändert. So wie es scheint, ist eines der wesentlichen Features, die beidseitige Montage-Möglichkeit verschwunden (steht nicht mehr unter "Features" und auch im angehängten PDF-Dokument ist keine Rede mehr davon).
Darüber hinaus wird jetzt die Verwendung eines 120mm-Lüfters empfohlen und entsprechende Clips direkt mitgeliefert.

Quelle: Ultimate CPU Cooling Solutions! USA

Immerhin kann man jetzt davon ausgehen, dass der Kühler auf jeden Fall vor der GTX290 erscheint


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (16. November 2008)

Endlich 120mm Lüfter. Aber die PWM Platte hat sich anscheinend net geändert. Die war doch das Hauptproblem oO


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (16. November 2008)

@Bloemfontain: ich hab mir mittlerweile die Kohle wieder gutschreiben lassen von PC-Cooling, a) find ich´s ne Frechheit, wie lange die einen warten lassen b) ist die Lautstärke der GTX280 eh Gewöhnungssache, mittlerweile fällt mir´s gar nicht mehr auf 
c) Hab ich beim Zocken meine Teufel 5.1 Magnum an oder meine Sennheiser-Kopfhörer auf und da stinkt der lauteste Lüfter ned gegen an
d) ist se im Idle eh nicht hörbar, da ist jeder Gehäuse- und CPU-Lüfter deutlicher wahrzunehmen, vor allem bei dem offenen Aufbau meines CM Stackers
e) sind die Temperaturen der GTX280 lang nicht so dramatisch wie meine alte 8800GTX OC, im Idle 47°-48°C, unter Last 82°C bis 84°C
f) hat mein Bruder, dem ich meine 8800er vererbt habe, nun nen defekten VRAM auf der Karte, also muss eh zurückgebaut werden auf den originalen wg. Garantie und schaut euch mal die Sch... an, wie willst das jemals wieder so hinbekommen, wie´s im Original aussah, vor allem, da ich den Original-Kühler nach entfernen natürlich von den Pads befreit habe... Na ja, zum Glück gibts ja Akasa WLP´s


----------



## Gutewicht (16. November 2008)

hat jetzt eigentlich schon irgendwer einen hr-03 gtx?

das kann doch nicht sein, dass des so lange dauert. ich will endlich einen

so long


----------



## rancer (16. November 2008)

Scheint nicht so, ist ja noch nicht mal im Preisvergleich gelistet (oder täusch ich mich)
Der Kühler lässt sich aber ganz schön Zeit.....

Aber mal ehrlich Gutewicht: Bist du wirklich so ein Silent Freak geworden?? Oder gehts dir mal wieder nur ums aussehen???


----------



## Gutewicht (20. November 2008)

was is denn mit dem kühler los?
den gibts im preisvergleich ja immer noch nicht. ich will den endlich haben. der standartlüfter ist viel zu laut und ich hab keine lust den immer mit rivatuner runterzuregeln. 

ich hoffe es gibt bald neue infos


----------



## dune (20. November 2008)

> Sehr geehrte Kunden und Interessenten,
> 
> wir haben Sie letztmalig am 20.10.2008 über den Status des Thermalright HR-03 GTX informiert und Ihnen mitgeteilt, dass in der ersten Novemberhälfte mit einer Lieferung zu rechnen ist.
> 
> ...


Also dann nächste Woche.


----------



## Gutewicht (20. November 2008)

na dass wurde aber auch zeit

ich freu mich und bin mal auf die preise gespannt


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. November 2008)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> na dass wurde aber auch zeit
> 
> ich freu mich und bin mal auf die preise gespannt




Knapp 56 oder 58 Öre inkl. Versand, dass war zumindest der Betrag, den se mir zurück überwiesen haben, ich hatte das Teil ja bereits Anfang September bestellt und auch gleich bezahlt

In Zukunft kaufe ich nur noch das, was auch sofort oder spätestens innerhalb 3-4 Tagen lieferbar ist...

Wäre ich mit meinem IFX-14 nicht so hochzufrieden, hätte ich schon längst gebrüllt "Fu.. Thermalright"

greetz


----------



## Fabian (20. November 2008)

freu mich schon auf den ersten test


----------



## Shibi (20. November 2008)

Wird ja auch Zeit, dass der mal kommt. So weit wie sie den herausgezögert haben...
In der Zeit kann ich mir den Kühler auch selber von Hand zurechtsägen und zusammenbauen. 
Bin auf die Tests gespannt.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## dune (21. November 2008)

Habe soeben eine Bestätigung vom Thermalright-Support erhalten. Es ist tatsächlich wie vermutet: Der Kühler lässt sich ausschließlich "on top" (Type 2) montieren


----------



## y33H@ (22. November 2008)

On-the-top wäre über dem PCB, also der Alu-Korpus auf der Seite des PCBs, wo die GPU _nicht_ sitzt? Da verkohlen doch die SpaWas ...

cYa


----------



## riedochs (22. November 2008)

Macht also wenig Sinn. Ausser man bastelt sich selbst was.


----------



## y33H@ (22. November 2008)

Das wäre Bullshit, meinen Infos nach ist das Teil so wie alle anderen HR-03 zuvor. (Über-)nexte Woche sehn wir weiter.

cYa


----------



## dune (22. November 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> On-the-top wäre über dem PCB, also der Alu-Korpus auf der Seite des PCBs, wo die GPU _nicht_ sitzt? Da verkohlen doch die SpaWas ...
> 
> cYa


Nee, sorry. Habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ist wohl abhängig von der Betrachtungsweise (BTX oder ATX)  Zur Verdeutlichung, laut Thermalright ist ausschließlich die Montage wie im Anhang gezeigt, möglich.
Definitiv ausgeschlossen ist die Type 1-Installation, also so wie du es verstanden hast, y33H@.


----------



## y33H@ (22. November 2008)

Warum sollte huckepack nicht gehen, rein technisch? Sehe da kein Prob, auch wenns freilich Bullshit ist.

cYa


----------



## Shibi (22. November 2008)

> auch wenns freilich Bullshit ist.


Nicht umbedingt. Wenn du ein SLI System hast und du 2 HR 03 GTX verbauen willst ist das durchaus nützlich. Wenn du den Kühler der oberen Grafikkarte nach unten gerichtet einbaust wirst du nämlich keine zweite Grafikkarte reinbekommen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## y33H@ (22. November 2008)

Dann ists umso mehr Bullshit. VRAM und VRMs verkohlen bei der Enge und ohne Airflow sowas von. Ich wette, das Sys packt keine Stunde Crysis ohne Absturz.

cYa


----------



## Shibi (22. November 2008)

Einen Lüfter kann man schonnoch dazwischenpacken um den VRAM und die SpaWas etc. zu kühlen. 
Man hat ja normalerweise 2 Slots frei zwischen den Grafikkarten, da einen 120mm Lüfter dazwischenzuschieben und mit Kabelbindern zu befestigen dürfte kein Problem sein.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## dune (23. November 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Warum sollte huckepack nicht gehen, rein technisch? Sehe da kein Prob, auch wenns freilich Bullshit ist.
> 
> cYa


Natürlich dürfte das weiterhin theoretisch gehen. Es wird aber seitens Thermalright ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen. Vermutlich genau aus dem Grunde, dass VRAM und VRMs den Hitzetod sterben würden.


----------



## divi14 (27. November 2008)

ein teil des speichers der gtx280 sitzt auf der rückseite, vielleicht geht sich das ja mit den speicherkühlern nicht aus.

vram wird unteranderem enorm heiss


----------



## Bestia (28. November 2008)

So, ich habe grad die Idee gehabt, mal wieder nach dem HR-0r GTX zu schauen. Und gleich auf der Thermalright Startseite steht er. Er ist jetzt auch endlich bei ein paar Online Shops gelistet.
Wo ist der Unterschied zischen den beiden hier:
PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Und was wurde nun überarbeitet?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. November 2008)

Keiner.

cYa


----------



## Shibi (28. November 2008)

Das nennt man mal eine knappe Antwort. 
Ich verstehe nicht warum sie dann verschieden viel kosten. Wenns der gleiche Kühler ist sollten sie doch auch gleichviel kosten.


----------



## Bestia (28. November 2008)

Hm, ja, gut. Kein Unteschied. Das dachte ich mir auch. Aber was wurde jetzt überarbeitet? 
Also der Grund warum er zurückgezogen wurde?
Haben die den doch einfach wieder ausgeliefert, weil ja eh angeblich bald die 55nm Version kommen soll und die ja dann sowieso weniger Wärme macht?


----------



## windoof (29. November 2008)

Ist der Kühler ansich eigentlich gleich wie z.B der Thermalright HR-03 GT Heatsink VGA-Kühler, - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Netbooks und vieles mehr!
Nur die Halterung und die zusatz kühler sind neu schon oda? 

mfg
windoof


----------



## dune (29. November 2008)

Korrekt.


----------



## Shibi (30. November 2008)

Alles ein bisschen komisch... ^^


----------

